# SML Problem mit Listen



## der-graph (2. November 2003)

Hallo bin neu hier und hätte aber gleich mal ne ne dringende Frage die mir hoffentlich jemand beantworten kann  

Also das Problem is, dass ich nicht genau weiss wie ich mit Listen in SML umgehen soll/kann damit ich mit einzelnen Werten rumspielen kann:

Sagen wir mal ich möchte z.B. aus einer Liste verschiedene Werte addieren. Sagen wir ich mach ne Funktion "sum" aus einer belieben Liste wie [1,2,3,4,5,6]
und ich möchte dass die Ausgabe aus addierten Werten besteht, so dass z.B immer die darauf folgenden Zahlen addiert werden also [1,3,6,10,15,21] herauskommt. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Wenn ich sum(x::y::ys) mache ist mir nur klar dass ich daraus ne Liste machen kann die x:: x+y::  besteht, jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich weiter machen soll. Es müsste irgendwie der tail der restlichen Liste zum neuaufruf der ganzen Funktion führen, sodass das ganze von vorne losgeht - nur dass schaff ich nicht   oder bin ich ganz auf dem Holzweg? (jaja Rekursion ist auch n Gebiet mit dem ich grad anfange  )
Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank schon mal für alle Antworten!


----------

